# 2 free tanks hehe



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

hows that for a bargin lol walked past a house and saw 2 tanks so i asked the man what u doing with them and he said nothing so he gave me a lift home with tanks. one is length 30inches, hight 15 inches and width 12inches. the other is length 24inches, hight 15inches and width 12inches. could u tell me how many gallons they are because petshop always ask how many gallons to be sure fish has enough space. im glad of these tanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The first one is what we call 25 US gallons and the second is 20 US gallons. I used this calculator: Aquarium and Fish Tank Volume Calculator

Make sure the tanks don't require you to buy $2500 worth of equipment to be "free".


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Make sure the tanks don't require you to buy $2500 worth of equipment to be "free".


hahaha :lol:


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The first one is what we call 25 US gallons and the second is 20 US gallons. I used this calculator: Aquarium and Fish Tank Volume Calculator
> 
> Make sure the tanks don't require you to buy $2500 worth of equipment to be "free".


Bahaha Nice one

And P.s Nice find!


----------



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

25 and 20, thanks dude so not ideal for tropical bigger fish then? ill get a shoal of tetras for 25gal and some corydoras for the bottom, that 25gal is big but not suitable for clown loaches and chilids then?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The tetras and cory idea sounds awesome  Depends on what kind of cichlids but clown loaches will outgrow that tank (albeit slowly).


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Make sure the tanks don't require you to buy $2500 worth of equipment to be "free".


lmfao Gary....that was a very misleading title on that ad lol

Congrats on the freebies Paul


----------



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

zebra chilids was my plan and i cant believe clown loaches out grow a tank when they get max 6inches? i got 30inches length to play with.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Clown loaches can get a lot bigger than 6" but it takes years.

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/clown-loach-chromobotia-macracanthus

This Loach site lists their max. length at 16", but I've seen several locally in the 8+" range.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats! Awesome find!!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have 2 pair of breeding Convict Cichlids that are producing fry every 3 weeks in a 20 gallon tall.

@ 20 for a pair

They don't seem to care what size the tank it to reproduce<G>


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Clown Loach (Chromobotia macracanthus) - Loaches Online

I have a group of 7 clown loaches in a 120g, and I think that is small for them.


----------

